# I need your help!



## AbbyJ (May 28, 2011)

Hi everyone! 

I joined this photography contest on facebook, and I really need your help!
You only have to like this tudiscovery | Facebook and then this tudiscovery's Photos - Concurso Planeta Humano | Facebook 


Thanks a lot! I really need your help


----------



## o hey tyler (May 28, 2011)

I'd still rather vote for a photo that was in focus when the shutter was actuated.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 28, 2011)

Nice image! 

Please post more!


----------

